# Creating the best Furry/Anthro Literature



## Cobalt333 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello Fluffs,

I have created this site for all of us furries to be expressive and creative  in terms of anthro and furry literature as one big community, currently it features my content, feel free to browse and comment - https://cobaltpublications.wordpress.com/

This site will feature your content.  My team and I will work diligently to ensure your content gets the exposure you want..

Feel free to contact me for more information via email at cobaltpub@gmail.com


----------



## Pypedreams (Dec 6, 2017)

Cobalt333 said:


> Hello Fluffs,
> 
> I have created this site for all of us furries to be expressive and creative  in terms of anthro and furry literature as one big community, currently it features my content, feel free to browse and comment - https://cobaltpublications.wordpress.com/
> 
> ...



Do you publish novels?


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 6, 2017)

Are there any rules or restrictions your site has, do you currently host any content submitted by others, and how do you ensure that the content does indeed gain exposure?


----------



## Cobalt333 (Dec 7, 2017)

Pypedreams said:


> Do you publish novels?


Hello there,

Well we tirelessly think of new ways to get people directed to the site to see the content. That's basically what I do.


----------



## Cobalt333 (Dec 7, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Are there any rules or restrictions your site has, do you currently host any content submitted by others, and how do you ensure that the content does indeed gain exposure?


Hi There,

Well my team has been assembling this marketing campaign through various means such as crowd-fire, a marketing  platform and adding revisions and additions on top of that everyday. Hopefully it'll be a huge launch to the campaign in the start of 2018. 

There are no rules to the site, but mature content requires a disclaimer.

Currently only my content is hosted on the site.


----------



## Pypedreams (Dec 7, 2017)

Cobalt333 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Well we tirelessly think of new ways to get people directed to the site to see the content. That's basically what I do.



Ah, okay. I may have a novel I would like some marketing help with.
I'm an indie author in both the furry and non-furry world.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 7, 2017)

hmm intersting, i have a comic series that could use some more exposure


----------

